# 7th Heresy APC. Month Eleven, August 2017.



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I'm not @Tawa, but it appears he's been away from the board for a month now. Let's hope he's just on vacation and has no internet... Meanwhile, we needed a thread to start posting before pictures


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

And here's why, I got off to an early start this month. Painting two sets of the Regimental Advisors, got the Astropaths done in time for Konor Elites, will prolly manage the Officer of the Fleets this week as well. Then it's just the Masters of Ordnance...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Works for me. Here's my Entry.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my b4 pic


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll have to bow out of the APC, too much real life going on, house renovations, kids, my first marathon to train for, all eating up my "free time", hell I'm even finding it hard to fit in arguing with the long haired Sargent Major


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my finished entry.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

This month I'm going to be giving my 20 skeletons a makeover whilst adding 10 more and a new command group made out of grave guard.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

And done. The Astropath missing from this picture is currently suffering a mild case of "Dammit, they STILL haven't sorted out Purity Seal's issues?"
Only looks slightly dusted, effect was actually pretty good and he's posing over at the Warhammer store atm...


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still working on them. I have finished the original 17 with sexy new white spears and a some nice highlights. 

The new command group and the extra ten are on their way, hoping to get them done in time.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Took a lot longer than I originally thought but I have finally finished all 30 skeletons. 

I will take some better photos later for my plog, but until then here they are.


----------

